# La roulette de mon  ipod ne marche plus...



## laiteau (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Alors j'ai un problème, j'ai un ipod qui veux bien se réinisialiser en appuyant sur menu et le bouton central, le bouton de blockage fonctionne, mais au redémarrage, la molette et les touches ne marches plus, je l'ai restaurer et la roulette et le touches ne marche toujours pas sauf pour le redémarrer...
Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (14 Juin 2009)

faut rapporter la machine au SAV


----------



## laiteau (14 Juin 2009)

Mais il n'est plus sous garantie, c'est un G3, c'est pas le chromatique...
Sa veut dire que je vais devoir payer la reparation nn ??


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juin 2009)

laiteau a dit:


> Mais il n'est plus sous garantie, c'est un G3, c'est pas le chromatique...
> Sa veut dire que je vais devoir payer la reparation nn ??



oui, mais chez apple, le prix est tellement élevé que t'as meilleurtant d'acheter un nouveau.

sauf si tu trouve la pièce et tu le répares toi même.


----------



## laiteau (14 Juin 2009)

Certe mais tu sais comment ouvrir un ipod 3G et changer la roulette ??


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juin 2009)

ifixit.com



il y a une section guides


----------



## laiteau (14 Juin 2009)

Ok merci, la traduction de Google, n'est pas génial mais j'ai compris l'essenciel, maintenant il faut trouver une molette...


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Juin 2009)

bricomac (google), ils ont tout


----------

